# K2500 rear springs on my K1500??



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a 95 rcsb z71 that snapped a rear leaf spring so I want to know if I can put 3/4ton springs back there. Tryed searching but couldnt find a fast answer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

RAW Details;1314258 said:


> I have a 95 rcsb z71 that snapped a rear leaf spring so I want to know if I can put 3/4ton springs back there. Tryed searching but couldnt find a fast answer. Thanks in advance!


what exactly are you trying to achieve by putting 3/4 springs in there? if you're just trying to increase your payload capacity to make your 1/2 ton do the work of a 3/4 ton, buy a 3/4 ton truck. Theres a lot more that goes into making a 3/4 ton truck than just spring. But I'm sure you already know that.  If you just want level the back end out a little with a load back there, then why not just do an add-a-leaf kit? or, even better, go with a set of airbags. That way you can adjust them with the load and when you dont have a load, you'll have your nice smooth factory ride. I know you're already taking things apart to replace that broken spring, but I think you're REALLY going to be surprised at how harsh and stiff of a ride you're going to get by putting 3/4 leafs in a 1/2 ton.


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

im not trying to make a 2500 outta the truck just trying to get a bit of lift outta it and have a matching set of new leafs all together.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

88-up trucks use 64" eye to eye leaf packs.

if you broke the leaf at the eye thats a super comon problem with factory leafs.

and using 3/4 ton leafs will get you a little more weight but not like the older trucks back in the day. and also the lift hight prob wont change much.

and with the 64" spec leafs gm uses the ride wont change as much compared to older rigs or some newer with lots of leafs. as the length make it ride real soft. but as said dont be surprised if its harder.

if you wana look around at weight specs and other info look here. http://www.stengelbros.com/ i use them for lots of info mostly when comparing leaf and coil springs.


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes you can put the 2500 springs in the 1500. I had the same issue with a broken leaf and put the 3/4 ton in my 1500 it did lift the back end but that may have been because the old ones were so worn out. The ride quality really didn't change.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

There are also some 1/2 tons that came with the 14 bolt semi floater rear end and five leaf springs instead of the four on the 1/2 ton. I think the code for this setup is F44. They are sometimes hard to find though.

Wayne


----------



## great white (Dec 24, 2009)

Whew, that's a lot of talking for a simple answer:

yes.


----------

